# Wolverine Brass



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

What are some of yalls opinions on Wolverine Brass. Looking at replacing a Price Pfister and installing a WB for a tub/shower. I have heard of them for many years, but never installed one. They appear to be decent valves, heavy brass bodies. Would like some thoughts.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

They have their own iso valves. They ship repair parts directly to you. If they like the style, it is a good valve, sell them. Have you got to hold one in your hands? They will print out little fliers for you with your companies logo on it as a sales brochure.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I like wolverine brass.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I like WB but dislike the min order and shipping cost..


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I like WB faucets, and that's all I supply.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes I held one a tub/shower valve and a kitchen faucet (super heavy!) I was at the state PHCC Trade show and they had a booth. What got my attention was the weight of the brass, and they are located in Conway, SC, where I was born. They did have some ball valves with the laser screened handles with the option of your name and number on them I thought was cool. The local rep is going to work with me on min. order requirements and shipping. I opened an account and was about to make my first order, just wanted some input.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We use Wolverine Brass and have been most impressed that they stand behind their product. Bonus - they don't sell to H.O.s or the big boxes. 

We would sell more, but their selection of faucets is limited.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

cbeck said:


> Yes I held one a tub/shower valve and a kitchen faucet (super heavy!) I was at the state PHCC Trade show and they had a booth. What got my attention was the weight of the brass, and they are located in Conway, SC, where I was born. They did have some ball valves with the laser screened handles with the option of your name and number on them I thought was cool. The local rep is going to work with me on min. order requirements and shipping. I opened an account and was about to make my first order, just wanted some input.


 How heavy will it be went installed??? Which is a moot point to me.. I buy their rubber closet gaskets... way better than wax gasket craps.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I dont use anything they make, nor do I know anyone besides PZers that use the stuff.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> How heavy will it be went installed??? Which is a moot point to me.. I buy their rubber closet gaskets... way better than wax gasket craps.


Just stating a point that it is not a thinly made brass valve. Quality brass in my opinion.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

We stock the Essence style faucets. It is a nice looking valve.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> I dont use anything they make, nor do I know anyone besides PZers that use the stuff.


You should, check them out, they got some quality items.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> We stock the Essence style faucets. It is a nice looking valve.


Essence in chrome is the line I stock.


----------



## High-plumbing (Jan 8, 2012)

I like that I get a pressure and temperature control valve cheaper than a posi temp and I like the repair plate. They sell some nice shower heads too. The biggest reason is my rep is great. I also like that if I don't sell it they will give me credit. Have some great other oms that all stock wolverine we pull from each others inventory and rep transfers it on the wolverine side. Only part I don't like is that you won't sell it if it is not on the truck. I hate to tie up my money.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I have been using WB for years. Make sure the prices you get on special are the prices you see on your invoice.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. Will be contacting my rep tomorrow.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

The only thing that's not WB in my truck is copper, iron pipe & pvc. WB is by far one of the best productS out there. Also they don't SELL to the PUBLIC:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> I like WB but dislike the min order and shipping cost..


 
min order??? i just ordered 2 basket strainers from them on friday


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

130 PLUMBER said:


> min order??? i just ordered 2 basket strainers from them on friday


There are minimum orders when engraving is concerned and the ability to get free shipping.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

I like that engraving idea!! You can get logos on there as well.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> There are minimum orders when engraving is concerned and the ability to get free shipping.


 
Your right!! i think it's 30 or so


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I only do the ball valves as I am too cheap to stock enough of anything else. Those foam rubber mats are a lifesaver.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

130 plumber said:


> min order??? I just ordered 2 basket strainers from them on friday


I've used w/b for a long long time ...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've had issues with WB. I'll never buy from them ever again. I buy local now.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I've used w/b for a long long time ...


 
Like wise, i misunderstood what rjbhd was saying


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Indie said:


> I like WB faucets, and that's all I supply.


 EXACTLY the same here !! Think Wol Brass is the BEST !!! 

My .02


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Cal said:


> EXACTLY the same here !! Think Wol Brass is the BEST !!!
> 
> My .02


Recently put in a 2-handle Essence Chrome High Kitchen in my own home, and everyone loves it. At first wife thought the spout was to high, until she realized she could set a pot on the divide and fill it.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Will said:


> I've had issues with WB. I'll never buy from them ever again. I buy local now.


really what happened?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> really what happened?


 I would like to know too..


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

I guess one bad review out of all isn't too bad


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

affordabledrain said:


> really what happened?


He once mentioned a problem with the brass pex fittings, and a flood.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I have had several issues with WB in the past few months. The latest being a shower head split in two and smacked my elderly customer in the face. Their pull out faucet had some issues with the spout moving back and forth to easily and would stop in the center of sink hitting the divider and making a mess , had a W/S lav faucet show up with the wrong stem, had another faucet fail in a short time and had two separate supply lines start leaking about a week after install. All of these resulted in call backs and raised doubt in customer minds on what I was selling them. 
WB replaced all bad product but no compensation for my time or lost customer 
With the shower head issue we will see what happens. My rep is a great person and if not for him I would have dumped them a while back. 
The rep asked me how they could make it up to me I told him to give me two dozen of their best shower heads. I feel if it cost me they should feel the effects as well. We will see!
At this point I am looking at other suppliers.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I put a faucet craft(wolv ) in my kitchen yrs ago. The spout got a little stiff to turn.A call to the company and within a week I had a new cartridge it is still like new wife loves it. -- I could have been a HO they never asked


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Had numerous stuff of theres leak. There brass PEX fittings are a lawsuit waiting to happen. There stops are hit or miss. There finale line is great, and there water closet parts are good, but that is about it. Not much quality control.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

I have had Kitchen faucets leak from the built in supplys. Also have had several braided supply lines leak but do like that they wont kink. Im not impressed with their toilet fill valves but in general like that their stuff seems to be built with solid brass instead of cast or plastic


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have 2 lav and 1 shower faucet in my house from WB and I think they are great faucets. We don't sell them that often now because the boss doesn't like the pay up front but IMHO a great product none the less!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I have had NONE of these issues ! The products have been GREAT and the support / Rep is really fantastic ! 
I just can't bring myself to push any of the other faucet companies now that they have sold out to and cheapened up for the big box stores .


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yesterday I had two calls, and used 3 of Wolverine Brass Frost Free. 

The only issue I've had with them is the vacuum breaker leaks a little. Until you pull it out and put a little grease on it. 

People always comment on how much better the quality seems than the Woodford that I'm usually replacing. 

You could say its because the woodford are old, but in many cases they are not that old. The quality of Woodford has gone down noticeably in my short plumbing career.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Just ordered the finale shower valve, brushed nickel trim and remodel plate, be here Monday. Excited to see how they pan out


----------



## Shanesplumbing (Mar 14, 2012)

My experience;

I have been using them for a few years now. My opinion is mixed. The rep is great.

I like and still use their heavy duty 1/4 turn supply stops. I use the 1/2", 3/4", and 1" ball valves with my name & # printed on the handle.

I was using them for faucets, braided stainless steel supplies (No-burst), copper fittings, and many repair parts/truck stock.

On one kitchen faucet(pull-out), had a drip, called my rep. Had to pay for a cartridge. Then give the old one to my rep next time I saw him to get credit. Not the end of the world, but you can't just send me a part like Moen, Delta, Kohler? That was the first of three call backs on one faucet. Ripped it out, replaced with different brand, out of pocket. Had another one leak, did the cartridge thing. No harm, no foul.

Then I get this box of toilet supplies, 12" braided, with the brass inserts at the ends(the better ones). They looked normal. Box of 25. Somewhere around the 9-12th one, installed, did some other work around the house, went back, had a leaky supply. Grabbed another off the truck, leaked. Another, leaked. Had one--different brand-- no leak. Then the call backs started, Toilet repair/replacement-- didn't matter. They would start leaking anywhere from a few hours to a few days after install. After playing with them in my shop for a few hours, I believe a spacer was missing on the top of the supply. The ballcock nut would get tight, but not compress the washer enough.

I call my rep, tell him the story. He says he has to go up the chain in the company. OK, they get back to me(2 weeks later)---Return whatever I didn't use, and any defective ones I saved, they will give me credit. WTF!! I threw out the first few, saved some from the call backs, but really you can't just send me a box?! I have been doing this a while, it's not the installer. I still to this day don't know if I got them all back from my customers. 

When something goes wrong, how a company responds tells me the most about that company. Needless to say my orders are a fraction of what they were with WB.

Hopefully this was just an isolated incident.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

WB I have mix emotions about their products... There tub/shower valves are wonderful. I'm not so lucky on their lavatory & Kitchen faucets. so far every lav/kit faucet i had to replace the cartridge already right about the 1 year marker.. one of the lav faucets I had to completely replace it continued to leak after the cartridge replacement.? So I leaning towards back to Delta. My sales rep told me they must of came out of Fridays batch.. LOL he does try to make things right and I appreciate that from him.

T/S are no problems


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I had similar problems with with upper management as Shane had. They have some good stuff, but with the way the higher ups act, I will never buy from them.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

With this many having the same issues that I have had confirms to me that it is time to make the change. I have a scheduled appointment next Tuesday with the rep. Have not heard from him yet concerning the shower head issue so this will be a good time to end the relationship. 
Does anyone use Hodges Co for supply parts? Their material appears to be of better quality. 
I am sure there are other supply companies out there that have good products at reasonable prices. If you use one fill me in please?
Thanks


----------



## Shanesplumbing (Mar 14, 2012)

HSI said:


> With this many having the same issues that I have had confirms to me that it is time to make the change. I have a scheduled appointment next Tuesday with the rep. Have not heard from him yet concerning the shower head issue so this will be a good time to end the relationship.
> Does anyone use Hodges Co for supply parts? Their material appears to be of better quality.
> I am sure there are other supply companies out there that have good products at reasonable prices. If you use one fill me in please?
> Thanks


I have had a few of their catalogs laying around for years. One even has stem charts. Yet, I have not tried them. If you do, or anyone has used them-- Please let me know how they are. Thank You


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Shanesplumbing said:


> I have had a few of their catalogs laying around for years. One even has stem charts. Yet, I have not tried them. If you do, or anyone has used them-- Please let me know how they are. Thank You


Are you talking Wol. Brass ?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe he was referring to Hodges


----------



## Shanesplumbing (Mar 14, 2012)

HSI said:


> I believe he was referring to Hodges


Yes, sorry, was refering Hodes Co. Have their catalogs, but have not tried them.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my order in yesterday, going to put in the tub/shower valve tomorrow with remodel plate. They sent me a bag of candy and a 6 in 1 scwrewdriver, I love those things!!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I have put in several of their tub and shower valves without issue. 
Have a WB K/S faucet in my house and have no complaints with it. 
I use a lot of their stuff and had several return trips with product issues. Once or twice is tolerable but several with not much compensation from WB is disappointing.


----------

